# In love with the new Gucci fragrance!



## User67 (Sep 1, 2010)

Gucci just released a new fragrance called Guilty & I adore it! It's described as a floral oriental & some of the notes it contains are mandarin, pink pepper, peach, lilac, geranium, amber and patchouli. This is such a sexy, seductive grown up scent. And even though I prefer an edp, this only comes in an edt. Yet, the staying power is still really good. I find the bottle to be kind of ugly, but it's solid enough that I would feel comfortable carrying it in my purse without worrying that it might break or leak. So far I have only seen this in Macys, but by mid September it should be everywhere. Just thought I would share my thoughts on this amazing new fragrance.

Here is the ad for the fragrance:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QZR67iI4vE


----------



## makeba (Sep 1, 2010)

i smelled this fragrance yesterday at macys and it is a nice fragrance. I wonder how long it stays becuz of it being a edt. gucci makes some wonderful fragrances. I have gucci II and gucci and love them. this i gotta try!


----------



## User67 (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i smelled this fragrance yesterday at macys and it is a nice fragrance. I wonder how long it stays becuz of it being a edt. gucci makes some wonderful fragrances. I have gucci II and gucci and love them. this i gotta try!_

 
The staying power actually isn't bad. I mean I have worn it to work & had it last most of the day. But, I need to see how it is on a day where I am like out & about running errands and such. But, like I said the bottle is pretty solid so you can carry it around in your purse for touch ups if need be.


----------

